# GT #32: Seattle Sonics (9-22) @ Phoenix Suns (22-9) - 1/3



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns [0-0] vs Seattle Sonics [0-0]*

*When: Thursday
TV: TNT*

*Phoenix Suns Starters:*






































*^[PG]^ Steve Nash ^[SG]^ Raja Bell ^[SF]^ Grant Hill ^[PF]^ Shawn Marion ^[C]^ Amare Stoudemire*

*Seattle Sonics Starters:*








**NO PICTURE**























*^[PG]^ Earl Watson ^[SG]^ Kevin Durant ^[SF]^ Damien Wilkins ^[PF]^ Chris Wilcox ^[C]^ Nick Collison*

*Injury Report:

Leandro Barbosa, PHX
[Bruised ribs, should be active]
Jeff Green, SEA 
[Sprained ankle, questionable] *​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Go Suns Go! Let's Not Give Up 56 Combined Points To Wilcox, Collison, And Kt Again!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

I heard Tucker is on the inactive list. That's interesting. I hope LB is ready to go. We'll need his spark off the bench.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*



Dr. Seuss said:


> I heard Tucker is on the inactive list. That's interesting. I hope LB is ready to go. We'll need his spark off the bench.


Yeh Tucker is on the IL and Pike is active. Wheres the sense in that?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*



BootyKing said:


> Yeh Tucker is on the IL and Pike is active. Wheres the sense in that?



They're probably going to have Tucker play in the D-League.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

They're makin room at the end of the bench for one Mr Patrick John Burke and his entourage!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*



IceMan23and3 said:


> They're makin room at the end of the bench for one Mr Patrick John Burke and his entourage!


We can only pray!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Grant Hill is going to start? That should be interesting.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*



Weasel said:


> Grant Hill is going to start? That should be interesting.


Yeah, he's been slated as the starter since we acquired him, basically. They want to keep Boris and Leandro as the main guys in the second unit.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Yeah, he's been slated as the starter since we acquired him, basically. They want to keep Boris and Leandro as the main guys in the second unit.


And I couldn't believe people tried to compare this to the Jalen Rose signing.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

With Durant possibly out for this game (I think, did he get back from that ankle injury?), I think the Suns should take it easy on them and rest their starters late in the game if the lead is large. We need our starters for Friday vs. Lakers.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*



Jammin said:


> With Durant possibly out for this game (I think, did he get back from that ankle injury?), I think the Suns should take it easy on them and rest their starters late in the game if the lead is large. We need our starters for Friday vs. Lakers.


According to yahoo.com, Durant is expected to play today against the Denver Nuggets...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

I'm not worried about Durant, if he plays that increases our chances of winning. I'm worried about the Collison/Wilcox/KT frontcourt that burned us for 56 last time! The front line always seem to have a big game against us! If we can contain the rebounds and perimeter play, it won't matter if they all of a sudden look like Kareem down low, we'll win.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

I wanna see what LB looks like. His ribs are probably still bothering him.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

I really hope Leandro doesn't prove to be one of those guys who is always injured and, in the end, doesn't develop like he ought to due to all the injuries. It would be truly unfortunate.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*



IceMan23and3 said:


> I'm not worried about Durant, if he plays that increases our chances of winning. I'm worried about the Collison/Wilcox/KT frontcourt that burned us for 56 last time! The front line always seem to have a big game against us! If we can contain the rebounds and perimeter play, it won't matter if they all of a sudden look like Kareem down low, we'll win.


How would a Collison/Wilcox*/KT* frontcourt burn us when KT wasn't on the Sonics?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*



Jammin said:


> How would a Collison/Wilcox*/KT* frontcourt burn us when KT wasn't on the Sonics?



He's talking about the last pre-season game.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

BTW Ridnour is the 3rd string PG.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

5 hours till season tipoff


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

durant looking good so far


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

nash has one sweet jumper


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

that was a windmill? lol


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

unless something goes wrong, Amare is going to have a huge game tonight..... so is durant :|


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

i love the suns offense lol you score on us, we score on you 3 seconds later lol


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

it's funny watching seattle last night and them tonight. they look a lot more relaxed. not that they're making more shots, but they're definitely not gun shy.

i don't care if amare has been working on that outside shot. i dont like him shooting it. they already have enough 3 point shooters. case in point - he takes that shot and the closest rebounder is 12' away.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Whew. Missed the first game, finally caught up with what I was doing so I can enjoy this one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

I'm hoping for an exciting game the rest of the way, and also hoping for a Phoenix loss.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Suns 52%
Sonics 45%

Durant 12, Amare 10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Amare 3 fouls


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*



TM said:


> unless something goes wrong, Amare is going to have a huge game tonight


nevermind


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Collison dunks Seattle up by 7


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*



truebluefan said:


> Whew. Missed the first game,


you didn't miss anything. i absolutely hate watching the heat play.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Wow we're playing like crap right now!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Sonics played a nice first half


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Wow Durant looks good


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

WTH is on Skinner's chin


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

looks like a fool with that blonde chin hair lol a fashion statement gone wrong


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

i love that lebron commercial


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

that's brian skinner. and someone had to have played a practical joke on him. either that or he lost a bet.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

wilcox does not miss when he goes baseline


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

nash's game is so sweet, his passing is so nice, on the money and crisp, his jumper is all net


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

ohhhh wilkens nails a shot at the buzzer! 

58-55 Sonics


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Durant has 18 pts
Wilcox 15. 

Amare, Diaw 10


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

so, will seattle be able to keep up the pace in the second half and will they keep hitting shots like they did in the first half? keep in mind, amare _should_ be on the court for most the second half. predictions?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Well, Bell needs to sit and Strawberry put in. It's not Bell's night tonight. He's 1-6 from 3pt land and is killing the offense because he's hesitant now and is passing on open shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

I like the way Seattle is playing, but suns experience should win.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

amare is rebounding pretty well but he still gettin abused by wilcox.... wilcox is a fine big man. clips should have never let him go.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

wow theyre calling that travel so often so far.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Banks got D'Antoni's attention, for sure. I was happy to see the bench get minutes. But it's obvious Suns need to freshen up, they were pretty damn sloppy throughout the game. Alot of missed 3's they normally make. I also think that zone really ****s up the Suns gameplan. So that can really hinder what they want to do.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

amare looks great. and this dude had surgery 3-4 weeks ago? wow


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

happy as hell we won...but im not happy as hell about how we did it.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

This is my post game recap I do for nearly every game for another site. I'll post it on here too, even though everything in here is what people already knew.



> SUNS WIN SUNS WIN SUNS WIN!!!!
> 
> We played HORRIBLE, but we still won lol. The first 3 quarters, the Sonics deserved to win that game. We showed now heart, no emotion, no DEFENSE, and no shot selection. Most of those are what the Suns are known for (minus D). But in the 4th, we just took over. Maybe it was the Sonics inexperience, or maybe it was the Suns experience, I don't know, I don't care, we won. We also shot 66% form the stripe. We need to do some practicing on that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

Everyone seemed way off. I'm honestly surprised they decided to wake up for the final eight minutes and put them away. Marion looked off, Nash looked off, Amare played well in the second half but in the first half he played out of control and forced the issue.

Both Barbosa and Bell's shots aren't falling. Grant could stand to settle for the three point shot less. Every time he brought it into the lane it was a bucket or a foul... he just didn't do it an awful lot.

*Very* impressed with Banks. Was playing active defense, though you could tell his head was in the clouds for a couple plays, and was hitting his jumper. Hopefully he stays in the rotation.

Diaw looks like he hurt his ankle(s). Anybody hear anything about it, or just a 'walk it off' type of thing?


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

A few thoughts and I pretty much agree with Zei_Zao_LS here...

Too many turnovers and we didn't have much of an answer for Wilcox...

For the first three quarters, I thought we were flat but was happy to see Diaw take his shots when he was supposed to and Banks was pretty good from behind the arc but made a few turnovors...

As Dr. Suess stated, were not healthy and it will take a game or two to get us into that rythem that were used too but we'll be fine...

On the flip side, I think the Sonics have a good young team and Durant is going to be somebody special as he scored 27 pts in his second game...I actually expect the Sonics to have a good chance to make the playoffs this year as a lower seed...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: OPENER!: Phoenix Suns (0-0) @ Seattle Sonics (0-0) [11/1]*

From what I saw, and I'm going to use stats to back me up here, the SG spot almost blew the game for us. Bell should have had around 20 points last night if his shot was falling at any loose definition of consistent! 1-7 on 3pt shots not to mention the half doze times he had a wide open shot only to hesitate until the defense rotated back to him! It was an absolutely terrible outing from him and he got owned by Durant. They should have put in Strawberry for him. Ok, I kinda bought in to the hype that Grant Hill has a 3pt shot. He doesn't. Every one of his 3pters were with a different form meaning he has no consistency, meaning he has no confidence in his shot. Diaw has a jump shot! Amare is going to get into A LOT of foul trouble which is good because D'Antoni doesn't know when to give him breathers otherwise! 

Banks surprised me. I still don't like his 3pt shot too much, but they were falling so that's a great plus. However, he was signed for defense and he kept leaving his man wide open. Same can be said with Barbosa. Many terrible defensive lapses. YOU DON'T LEAVE WALLY SZCZERBIAK OPEN FOR THREE! 

The offense wasn't sharp, but that's to be expected out of the season opener. I was impressed with both their conditioning and their energy. Hustle outdid muscle last night! Diaw also needs to lay the ball up more. He had some phenomenal passes last night, but they came from layup opportunities that he had! He can't do that anymore! If he has the chance, he should lay it up!


But great win, we really looked good in the 4th quarter and closed out the game. Props to the bench for keeping us in the game and catching us up so that the starters could finish it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #32: Seattle Sonics (5-20) @ Phoenix Suns (22-9) - 1/3*

BUMP


Seattle doesn't deserve a new game thread.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

We suck so bad I wanna hurl. Szczerbiak should never be the primary scorer on the floor on any NBA team. Our 5 spot has good defenders with Collison and Thomas, but they're both shorter than Durant.

I think 60+% of Phoenix possessions resulted in open looks.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Good game, but Chan, the Sonics D wasn't THAT bad especially down the stretch it was solid but spotty at times. 

Important game today for Amare, he's averaging over 30 in the last 4


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Surprised to see Banks get some playing time. I'd rather see Piakowski or Tucker then Banks. Also, Seattle played the Suns pretty well, but it was when their offense got stagnant is when the Suns turned it on. Kurt should never be shooting 16 shots a game, that's not his game.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Of all the Phoenix games I've seen, this is the first time that the Suns haven't completely sucked with Nash off the floor. More like mediocre, but still good enough to beat Seattle.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Diaw is coming along, he's been playing with that old edge we saw when Amare was out for that season. His game should continue to improve as the season goes on. I don't know if the same can be said of Barbosa, him and Bell need to get it together.


----------

